# Livery prices 2020



## donkeyboy (22 September 2020)

Hi everyone

I am looking into moving to Dorset/Devon area, I was wondering what are people paying these days for livery?

I am looking for basic assisted DIY/part livery eg. stable, turnout, turnout and/or fetch in, change rugs, pop feed over the door, use of arena, some storage area would be great. That is bare minimum.
Might consider full livery, naming these things is really catchy since every yard has its own definition so *any *liveries please feel free to share how much you pay for what service. I will be very grateful.

Many thanks x


----------



## dorsetladette (30 September 2020)

Hiya. I've not been on a livery yard for a very long time so my help is limited. From what I can gather sparrowbush is about average price wise for our area. I like that they list everything and there isn't any hidden fees. You might be looking further west than where I am. 

http://sparrowbushlivery.co.uk/


----------



## donkeyboy (30 September 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Hiya. I've not been on a livery yard for a very long time so my help is limited. From what I can gather sparrowbush is about average price wise for our area. I like that they list everything and there isn't any hidden fees. You might be looking further west than where I am.

http://sparrowbushlivery.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, this is exactly what I needed!


----------



## Mrs B (3 October 2020)

Hello! Sorry - only just seen your post ... 
I'm on the Devon/Dorset border near Lyme Regis.

I pay £25 a week DIY for for nice stable, own paddock, own storage area, good school and hacking straight out into the forest. Owner does do assisted when needed (think it's 50p to put net/feed in, couple of pounds to turn out/bring in with feet picked, change rug etc)

Whereabouts are you looking?


----------



## donkeyboy (5 October 2020)

*Mrs B*
Thank you! I am looking in general at Dorset/Wiltshire/Devon/Somerset areas, not particularly close to any of the cities as me and my partner both work from home - we can adapt with location. We basically are looking to find suitablec area and yards first and then once I have some shortlist we will find accomodation for us based on it. The more rural the better 

Also, DIY - how much usually you pay for bale of straw/hay? (can be small bales or round, I am not fussed) I find very little information about it online and I am wondering whether its even worth bothering with it and maybe better pay a bit more for part where that would be included with some services (which would be a bonus of course)


----------



## dorsetladette (5 October 2020)

Hay has really gone up in price this year. I've managed to find small bales for £4.00 each delivered in bulk. The local feed merchants are already charging £6.50 a bale for small and £45 a bale for rounds. 
I would normally say sourcing your own would be cheaper, but I think this winter at least you would be better getting it included.


----------



## Mrs B (7 October 2020)

My yard provides haylage in big bales, and we pay a set amount per month, so can't help you much with bale price ... and we're on shavings so that's the same as most areas at about £8 a bale for Small Flake.


----------



## Summit (8 October 2020)

I’m in Somerset.  We pay £75 per month for 24/7 turnout, stable, barn, tack room.  no school but that doesn’t bother me.  Hay roughly £3 or £3.50 a bale.  Have just stocked up in straw at £2.50 a bale


----------

